# To build or buy?



## siegalsmoker (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't grown in awhile, but plan to start up again. Probably will do hydro this time. I'm not sure if I should try and build a room myself or buy one. I've been looking at these rooms online and see prices from $1500-$4500. Haven't yet priced out for a build myself, but have to think it might be a little cheaper. But, with all the details it takes to do it properly think I might want to buy one and take out guess work. Any suggestions?


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 12, 2014)

is a pre-fab grow room same as what peeps refer to as a tent?

not a guessing game to build ur own room---you definitely need a plan man---there are some issues that remain constant weather pre-fab or custom such as the electrical panel and if u own or rent ur place


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jan 12, 2014)

they have tents and what I would call a cabinet/wardrobe. I'm looking more towards the cabinet. I own my own place, and the guess work for me would be all the electrical stuff. I figure I could do just about everything else, but the electrical would worry me a little. The cabinets I've seen seem to have wiring that looks pretty legit. I want to do more than just add some extension cords or power strips if I do it on my own. Don't want to worry everyday I leave if it will burn down..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 13, 2014)

I wouldn't pay those prices for a pre-fab cabinet when the tents work flawlessly, and electrical is ridiculously easy to do, even for someone who is afraid of electricity. I could guide you without issue, as could several people here or at Marijuana culture (since Mar-P only has about a month left online  ) It depends on how much, how big, and how fast you want to turn over grows.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm with Hushpuppy--All the cabinet set-ups I have seen are way overpriced for what they are.  If you are capable of building your own, I think that is what you should do.

The initial electrical problem will be getting a dedicated circuit to where you want to place your cabinet.  The wiring in a grow room is not that complicated.  I had an electrician run a dedicated 20 amp circuit to a closet off the master bathroom (I told him I was going to put in a Jacuzzi tub).  From there I ran electrical outlets around the room myself.  If this grandmother can do that, I am sure you can too.  Like Hush said, someone can guide you through the basics of wiring (I personally am a plumber--if I make a mistake, I only get wet!).

Also you might want to look around for used shipping crates--they can make great grow places.  I have a customer who ships stuff and he ends up giving them away because he has so many.  I have run a tent and they are great if you don't have anything else, but I do like the solid walls that a cabinet provides.  It seems as if I always have cords and things strung around my tent because you cannot attach stuff to the walls.

You will be able to find all the help you need--so, I say go build your own cabinet.  That way you can make it exactly to your specifications....and probably spend 1/2 as much money.

You should determine how much you want (or need) every harvest and make your room size(s) correspond to that.  I really recommend 2 spaces--one to veg and clone and another to flower.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2014)

I am in the build over buy camp.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 13, 2014)

well there u go then---u own ur property so that jumps the hurdle of improving/damaging an others property and nosey landlords

now it really depends on ur level of dedication to a full time hobby cause that is what an indoor garden is---a full time hobby---if u want a bit of herb  to get u thru the winter---u might consider just running a few extra plants out doors in the summer

if not---then thg nailed it by getting an election over there to set u up with an electric sub-panel for ur new hot tub (LOL) close to the spot where u are gonna build ur rooms---veg apporx 2/3 the size of the flower room---would be helpful if u envision a plant total and style of grow at this stage for planned purposes later

if u toss us a overview of the floor plan now---it would be helpful in guiding u with a plan for the new set up and best use of space


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 13, 2014)

a good tent with all the right stuff is around those prices anyway i would check all that you need and get a quote. in my opinion,


----------



## CasualGrower (Mar 7, 2014)

All depends on how big you wanna go.....  Electric is EASY!!!!....  Go to Home Depot and get the WIRING 1-2-3 book.....  you will be able to set up  any circuit you will need for a box grow.... this thread a couple months old.....  I  know...


----------



## DrFever (Mar 7, 2014)

or a good room


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2014)

Home de pot is my go to place for everything mj growing except the nutes. 

If you have the know-how and are physically able to, I'd build it. It's cheaper in the long run and nothing better then standing back at a finished project, taking her all in and smoking a bowl of the finest herb you grew yourself. 

Peace n' Nuggs,

7


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 10, 2014)

If you own the property, build it yourself....If you rent & need it portable, then a pre-made and easily collapsible unit is probably best.

You have to do what's best for your situation, but safety is paramount...electrical and air exchange, will greatly dictate your results...good luck


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

Another vote for build over buy.  You can ala cart a nice setup cheaper and more too your personal needs.


----------



## Big Jango (Apr 10, 2014)

siegalsmoker said:


> I haven't grown in awhile, but plan to start up again. Probably will do hydro this time. I'm not sure if I should try and build a room myself or buy one. I've been looking at these rooms online and see prices from $1500-$4500. Haven't yet priced out for a build myself, but have to think it might be a little cheaper. But, with all the details it takes to do it properly think I might want to buy one and take out guess work. Any suggestions?


hey dude its a good idea to start you own growing process.I started mine with some real good purple maroc auto flower seeds I bought from some African dude.I mean real seeds.they flowered within 2 weeks.its a blessing. . .


----------

